# where do your chis go?



## chili (May 27, 2011)

I took chili to lowes the other day. We stopped at office depot and got asked to leave there they said they have food so no pets allowed. I didn't know they had food. Lowes has some food stuff but welcomes do where do u take ur chis?


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Being an owner of large dogs all my life it never occurs to me to take my Chi's anywhere. I would be far too embarrassed to quite frankly, unless they were hidden completely in an incognito bag/carrier and that certainly wouldn't be at all fair on them.

LOL, just imagine if every dog owner out there regardless of size/breed etc decided they could take their dogs everywhere with them, because they love them so much, they have a need to be noticed and have people telling them their dog is precious, the dog suffers separation anxiety so must go with them (whereby by the owner's actions are helping to create said anxiety), their owners don't feel safe without them (Americans are lucky they have guns) and a plethora of other reasons they could all come up with. I think there's quite enough dog friendly places outdoors without foisting our animals' dander, hair & skin flakes on the population at large. All just my opinion of course.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

We will take one to hardware stores and any or all of them to garden centers (many here offer water bowls and openly welcome dogs) and of course car shows and car events.

They go for a lot of "rides" for instance if husband goes to auto parts places. Girls and I stay in the car.


----------



## Vereyna (May 1, 2012)

I'm the same as you Karen, I take maya on a lot of "trips". Gas station, drive thrus for a coke, etc. shes definitely used to the car! On the weekends we typically make a trip to the plants section at Home depot. She's popular there now, lots of awes and oohs. She's getting a big head I think  i'm not very creative with where to take her, so Im interested to hear others chime in.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Poor Jaxx the only store he goes to is Petsmart but I almost always take him there with me.

I take him to parks and hiking trails but as for stores Petsmart is it.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

when my chis were young puppies i would take them to church and petsmart


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

We've taken Odie quite a few places. She's been to the local gardening centre, furniture store (Urban Barn), the patios at a few different Starbucks locations, and of course every pet store we come across. I don't take her in a carrier, she just walks. The reason I actually visited the furniture store in the first place was because of their dog friendly sign in the window (it says "We LOVE your dogs!" and has a silhouette of a daschund). 

We vacation in the same spot a lot, and the whole area is extremely laid back and totally dog friendly. Most restaurant patios even have built-in hardware to attach your dog's leash to near your table, as well as water. There is a trendy indoor/outdoor oyster bar, and an employee's dog is there everyday. It's a super busy place, and nearly every time we pass by there are 2-3 big dogs patiently waiting as their owners eat.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm a HUGE outdoors fan, so I take my Chi and my bigger dogs out 4 times per
day on long walks, for a total of about 7 hours. We go to the mountain, parks, 
forests, fields, or simply walk around the city. On weekends we go up north,
enjoy the freedom there. The only time my Chi is in a carrier is when we take
a taxi somewhere, because it is required by them, and we do not have a car.
I'm not too big on taking my dogs to stores, I don't like going to them myself.
They do go with me to the pet related businesses, and outdoor coffee places,
that's about it. I definitely think a dog of any breed is happiest outside running
and playing instead of riding in a hot purse all day, store to store.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I am with you Krystal. I do not own a carrier so they are not zipped up in some 
bag!

I do have 2 pet slings and Eden will get carried inside in that. The other two are on leads.

I also do not take them on day long shopping excursions! They just go to a store and back home.


----------



## Sparkles Mom (Feb 19, 2012)

Sparkles goes to the mall, sneaks into restaurants in her carrier, movies, Walmart and Target, small grocery stores.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Audrey is a service dog so she goes everywhere in public with me. Sophia goes to petsmart, starbucks (order then sit on the patio), lowes and home depot, dog parks, parks, all my relatives homes. She pretty much goes anywhere I can legally take her.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh I forgot to mention sportsman warehouse. They welcome well behaved pets  I have taken all my dogs there.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Mine goes to Petsmart and Petco, and they are very well received at my bank. Pepe goes with me to pick up Quisha from work and to run errands if I can stay in the car. They also go to the SPCA thrift shop. All mine walk on a leash except Twiggy. She's in a carrier in the car and carried in the store.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

So far daisy will go for car rides if the weather is cool enough if we have to make a quick run in some where. OR one of stays in the car. I have recently found some dog parks in my area so once I have a car of my own I'm going to be checking them out. My husband is HUGE about not taking dogs into stores, still trying to convience him to let me taking Daisy into like Bordines and such. Daisy isnt really into going into her doggie back she perfers to be carried or in my sons car seat.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I take Midgie to drop the girls at school, when I go to my families. I took her to Ace hardware the other day for the 1st time & was nervous waiting for them to say, "You can't have a dog in here" but they never did.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

your all so lucky  here the only place its pets at home which is over priced and 30-40 mins away on a good day with no traffic which is barley never!  wish i had loads of big pet shops  x


----------



## Barneys_Mom99 (Nov 27, 2011)

Barney goes with me to Ace & other hardware stores, the post office, and garden centers. We take him as often as possible, sometimes with me waiting in the car while DH goes into a store. He goes to garage sales with us, and even visited a goat farm where we got some milk. I'm always holding him, or carrying him in a purse where he can poke his head out.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

I think Florida is very dog friendly. I took Addy and Lacey to the mall last week. My sister carried one and I carried the other. We got stopped by every store employee in Belk asking to pet them  Only problem was they both got heavy after awhile. Even most restaurants with outdoor seating will allow you to bring your dog. I have taken the girls to Cheesecake Factory for lunch (sat outside of course).


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Honestly I think it depends on "who" is in charge/working there--if dogs are "permitted". Some neighborhoods here have outdoor seating so you'll find dogs in restuarants even--outdoor seated of course. Most in my neighborhood welcome it. Rico is allowed at the bakery/cafe, not allowed at the butcher shop (health inspector watches too closely I guess) but they specially cut bones and have food for raw feeders. Rico loves to go in his carrier so he'd rather go theer and be quiet than be at home alone. I can pretty much take him anywhere like that. He is virtually undectectable in the bag. I do not take him to doctor's offices or places like that. I once brought him to the Emergency Dept. of the hospital on my day off. I had baked a cake for a co-worker's birthday. We were only in staff areas and my boss sent for me. The cheif of staff wanted him brought inside so he could meet the newest dog......I worked with some pretty dog-centric people


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

I take Holly into pet stores (PetSmart, Petco, Incredible Pets, Pet Food Express) as well as hardware stores such as Lowes, Home Depot, and OSH. I've even taken her to Wal-Mart as well as to my youngest son's favorite restaurant. Okay, so it is a walk up style restaurant and most people eat outdoors, but I was allowed to take her inside before when it was cold out (with permission, of course!)

Btw I've never taken her to the mall (I'm just not that brave lol) although I did see a couple of dogs there before. One of them was even a chi.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

I will probably get "booed" by this, but I do not believe in taking pets into stores that are not pet related. A lot of people have allergies etc; and I do not believe pets belong in grocery/food stores. I guess I am old fashioned.

My boys go for "rides" in the car very often, they get very excited to go in the car. I take them to pet stores and the occasional dog park.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Pam, that is exactly what I was thinking! I would love to take them with me everywhere, especially my golden. She is so loved by "everyone" and accepts everyone's pats!! Angel, not so! But, yes, I don't believe the food is so much a problem as peoples allergies. And again, I know it sounds like paranoia, but I don't want my little one exposed to a whole lot of stuff! What if everyone could take their dogs places and fleas hop from one to another! What about kennel cough! Silly probably, but heh, I don't want to have to deal with it.

I have seen someone with a small, four pound chi in my local Walmart, and a woman had one in her coat at Stop and Shop!

When I lived in Germany, dogs were allowed everywhere. It was neat, but they were much stricter on regulations than we were. I don't know if it is still allowed, that was over 25 years ago! Our friends would take their dog to restaurants with them. She would lie under the table, absolutely quiet and still the whole time they were there!!

I would love to be able to take them with me, but I would also worry!!


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

I take Charlie everywhere except grocery shopping. were go to the bank the drugstore, drive through , home depot, Pet food stores, the dollar store, restraints that have outdoor eating, parks, schools, pretty much everywhere. He loves to be out and about with me and they get very well socialized when they can get out and meet people.


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

I take Ote to any walk/flower market events in my area as it is very popular to bring your dogs to said events. I have found pretty much every dog boutique/pet store in my area as well and bring her to those - of course. Mister Mojo comes on those trips as well. The only really "crazy" stores I bring her in are 5Below (like a Dollar Tree) and Joann Fabrics. She is in a carrier in both of these places. It is not very often that I take her with me to these places, as I feel bad putting her in a carrier. 

Oh and I also bring her with me every day when I pick up my brother & the carpools from school. We walk up to the main parking lot to wait for the bell to ring and she loves the attention that she gets from all the children who are leaving school for the day. Plus, the kids and parents love it too!!


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

Love hearing peoples experiances and ideas in regards to taking the chi babies places. Here in the states we can take dogs to almost any outdoor activity although sometimes it's best to hang at the rear of the crowd. most resturants with outdoor seating will let you have a dog with you. The thing is most people find it to be to much trouble to take their dog with them so there really are not a bunch of dogs packed into one place. I dont think any ones allergies get set off by a 5 lb dog in a 10000sq foot building like lowes and if someone is that sensitive they probably would not chance leaving their house because over 60% of the people shopping at stores or eating at resturants have pet dander on their clothes that is dropping off and floating in the air. I have a big dog and a chi, I know I have more dog hair and dander on my clothes from my big dog than my chi has on him. People are far more likely to reacted allergic to me than the chi.
I'm tring to get chili well socialized and going places is the best way to do it. ofcoarse he has all his shots and kennel cough vaccine aswell.


----------



## Goldylocks (Jun 26, 2011)

The UK is terribly prejudiced, really the only store you can take pets into are the pet stores. Even if you carry them they won't let you in, when I was on holiday a few yrs ago in LA I noticed people taking their pets in lots of shops.

I would love to be able to take my dogs with me a bit more as a treat for them and me. Considering we are supposed to be a dog friendly country we are very anti dogs unless they are on a leash or inside the house. We don't have things like dog parks here either so there is no where safe to let your dogs off for a run.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

I love taking my 2 chis just about anywhere. When I have all 4 Chi's, not so much--lol--unless hubby is along to take care of 2. My border collie loves to go places, but since she has aged I leave her at home much more ( Fl is hot and walking around a lot is too much for her).
That said all dogs go to work with us and then run the required errands on the way home ( bank, gas etc...). My chis LOVE their carrier and will go anywhere and behave. Plus we have a lot of outdoor access (art fairs, restaurants, coffee shops etc...) and you see dogs out and about often. :cheers:


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Actually not all places in the U.S. let you carry them everywhere i live in Texas online petstores,and parks unless you have a service dog than Walmart otherwise no.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Um, I have pretty much taken them everywhere. But I feel really bad taking them into grocery stores, so I try not too. I usually only do when it's hot outside and we had to swing by somewhere real quick, I didn't want to leave them in the car. But they go to Wal-Mart ALL the time, staff comes up to us all the time and asks about them and pets them, as well as other customers.They've gone to Winco and Safeway and Fred Meyers (but _*only*_ once each). No one ever said anything to us at those places, but I don't like going there with them, I don't feel right. To Joann's (I had permission but I won't do that again), all of our pet stores here, Petsmart, Petco, Salem Pet Supply, Sebastians, this other store I don't remember the name of. They've gone to Lowes, Home Depot, and Good Will. Target once and they were the only place I have taken them where they have asked me to leave. They are never in a carrier, I put a blanket over the infant seating area, or my cart cover (for babies) and then they sit in their snuggle sack in there. Sometimes I carry them in the snuggle sack, or Izzie will be in my jacket or be held by DH or me, and Bella is in the cart. I can't think of anywhere else. No restaurants. We go to dog parks and hikes and lakes and stuff all the time.


----------

